# eudev - keyboard/mouse and KVM issues.

## Jara0

Im having a bizzare eudev issue. Fixed part of it under https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1061948-highlight-.html

partial fix ended up being:

	added "=sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-32" to package.mask and did an "emerge -1avD eudev"(which downgraded to udev-init-script-27).

Not sure if relevant.

https://www.gentoo.org/support/news-items/2015-06-08-udev-init-scripts-changes.html

When i boot if i dont do a "killall udevd && service udev restart" i have no keyboard once i "startx". 

Additionally i no longer can use KVM and /dev/kvm is not being populated. I have all KVM modules built in(same kernel config as before) and see proc info VMX indicating support(iv used kvm on same PC before the issue). I understand udev should be populating /dev/kvm.

I confirmed virtualization is enabled. (I have two of the same model laptop having the same issue after recent updates). 

Relevant info recently updated system to gcc-6.3.0 and rebuilt everything(more than once).

Don't see any errors in logs that indicate a cause. lmk if any particular logs may be helpful.

----------

## Jara0

Solved the KVM issue. keyboard mouse problem still persists but its bearable now. 

Solution was related to a BIOS setting. I suspect it was TPE related when i played with the settings (on both devices). Hadnt noticed until awhile after but disabling that stuff got working.

----------

